

From Idea to 1000 Paying Customers – follow us and help us get there - mojsilo

In order to learn more we decided to tell the story of building our company. We haven&#x27;t started selling yet and we have 1000 registered users.<p>Check out what we do and how we do it and see if you can get anything valuable from ti. If you want to help us out, feel free to send your feedback.<p>You can read more about it on our blog: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;yanado.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;from-idea-to-1000-paying-customers&#x2F;
======
mojsilo
Here is the url to our blog: [https://yanado.com/blog/from-idea-
to-1000-paying-customers/](https://yanado.com/blog/from-idea-to-1000-paying-
customers/)

------
iSloth
Just for info your blog on an iPhone screen isn't great with that massive
banner taking up most the screen.

~~~
mojsilo
Thanks for the heads up. It seems we messed up something with the last
changes.

------
ashleyp
For me the issue is never getting users. I find that easy. Getting people to
pay is another matter.

~~~
mojsilo
I agree. This is my second product company. It was never easy to get paying
customers. That's why we set the goal to get 1000 paying customers. Getting
1000 free ones wasn't that hard.

